# 'Narrow Margin' author has passed away.



## Airframes (Jan 26, 2012)

Derek Dempster, co-author of 'The Narrow Margin', has passed away, 25th January.
The book, one of a number penned by the respected author, was, and is, probably the definitive chronicle of the Battle of Britain, being the basis for much on-going research since first published in the 1960s, and seeing many editions. The book was used as the basis for the classic movie, "The Battle of Britain", released in 1969, which, without doubt, led to the community of airworthy WW2 aircraft we now enjoy today, and the preservation of many static exhibits worldwide.
R.I.P. DD


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 27, 2012)

A sad loss; Dempster's work in the Narrow Margin provided the first real work of research into the Battle post war. Still one of the better sources of info.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2012)




----------

